# pregnant mare



## kit1970 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi folks,
I just brought a beautiful Arab mare. I noticed when I got her that her belly was very full-the previous owner assured me she wasnt pregnant. However when I was working her yesterday i noticed a wave like movement near her flank- and after i palpated her belly, I could feel a leg moving about.......100% sure shes pregnant-got the vet coming out in a few days.......Just wondering does anyone have any idea how far along she would be for me to be able to see the foal moving-ive never had a pregnant mare before!
Thanks


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you got any pics of her. It is very hard to tell with mares, even the vet will only be able to give you an estimate. you need to try and find out if the previous owners know of any covering dates etc. They carry for 11 months.
If you are riding her and you are sure she is preggers then be a bit more gentle on her because she will tire easily.

I brought I welsh sec B that was in foal (didnt know) so I learnt about it all pretty quick so will help you in any way poss.

How old is she and is she a maiden or brood? 

BUT deffo post piccies please


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

As a mare starts getting near the end of her pregnancy you will notice the roundness of her stomach change and look a little lower than normal. also the muscles at the base of her tail relax and you will find that the spine at the base of the tail looks prominent.

Check her udders are they looking swollen or full? the udders can start to swell a few weeks before but will become noticably larger nearer the time and can get a waxy like coating to the tip, this is called waxing and usually indictes you may be a few hours to a few days away. Are the udders dripping milk? you maybe nearer than you think.

Keep a close eye on her she may become restless and as she goes into labour start sweating, and can look a little collicy 

horses are buggers for having them while your not looking but when the time comes check her ever 20 mins or so foals are usually born very quickly and its so easy to miss this really exciting event.

good luck


----------

